# 32 boots with heat moldable liner??



## oxi (Oct 17, 2009)

you should find other brand boots that don't give you heel lift


----------



## rscott22 (Sep 21, 2009)

I bought a pair of TM Two ThirtyTwo boots and they have finally fixed my heel left problem.


----------

